# A+



## Computerpete (Feb 1, 2012)

Do you have to know binary for your A+


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The exam I took didn't have any questions on binary. There's large pool of questions so it's possible I suppose.


----------



## Computerpete (Feb 1, 2012)

The reason I ask as the Mike Myers book covers binary and registers


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I would suggest knowing everything, no two tests are the same. If it's in the book it can be covered.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^

anyway if you go onto other certs such as the network+ and further then binary is a must because you will need to learn subnetting.

you may not get any questions on binary in the exams just like you may not get any questions on IRQ settings but they are both in the the topics so its possible that you may get questions on them.


----------



## Elkillerduck (Feb 15, 2011)

I took a practice test on proprofs.com. I got about 3/4 of the test correctly, based solely on past experience, but was surprised at the age of the questions...

Socket 1, 2 and A processors, SIMMs and DIMMs, IDE Pin locations, PCI pin counts, 10Base2/T Networking... stuff that was relevant to me about 3+ years ago.
I didn't see any questions on binary, but Subnetting and BIOS address questions were there.

Do they really ask about older tech in the current A+ test?

p.s. to the OP: Sorry to hijack your thread to ask my question.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Elkillerduck said:


> I took a practice test on proprofs.com. I got about 3/4 of the test correctly, based solely on past experience, but was surprised at the age of the questions...
> 
> Socket 1, 2 and A processors, SIMMs and DIMMs, IDE Pin locations, PCI pin counts, 10Base2/T Networking... stuff that was relevant to me about 3+ years ago.
> I didn't see any questions on binary, but Subnetting and BIOS address questions were there.
> ...


There's a reason why "older tech" needs to be taught: considering most companies don't upgrade their computers every 3 years, you'll likely be supporting some of that "older tech".


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Folks are still using xp and the older stuff on processors kind of helps to put things in perspective historically


----------



## Jerman.943 (Feb 1, 2012)

I liked the Meyers book when I studied for the A+ exam. I didn't get binary questions but it goes to say you should make it a point to learn binary.

Try professormesser.com it is an AWESOME resource for the A+ and Net+ exams.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I use windows 2000, xp, win2k3 and there's even a couple of windows 95 machines at work. We also have scsi setups, ide setups and pointless machine running raid 5.

If its in the objectives you must learn it and even if you dont get questions on it as Michael says not every company upgrades their hardware and software every 3 years or so because this costs a lot of money and with todays economy and the fact these hard times are going to go on for a long time you should expect to see very old hardware and operating systems still being used for years to come.


----------



## Lia (Feb 3, 2012)

I had binary questions in my A+ exam a few months ago but the question pool is so big, you may get anything. I'd suggest getting a basic understanding of the subject matter

I second the individual above, Professor Messer is amazing when it comes to the exam topics


----------

